# Impromptu No 2 for 2 pianos/8 hands



## Guy Bacos (Aug 17, 2009)

I wrote a 2nd Impromptu, this one for 2 pianos/8 hands. I also added a re-mix of Impromptu No 1.

Hoping to hear your comments. Thanks.

*Impromptu No 2* _for 2 pianos/8 hands_

http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Impromptu%20No%202.mp3


*Impromptu No 1* _for 2 pianos/4 hands _(re-mixed)

http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Impromptu ... pianos.mp3


Guy Bacos
http://www.guybacos.com/index.php


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 18, 2009)

Liked 'em both buddy. Nice DARK opener - transitions well into the ethereal in the first impromptu.

2nd one - transitions seemed just a bit awkward at times but still work. I liked the feeling of motion in the first half.

No issues with the recording. You should do a surroud mix sometime. [ala Hybrid SACD style-popular in '04]

Cheers,


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 18, 2009)

Guy,

You've always been one of my favourite sample superheroes. It's nice to have a reminder of why.

I listened to these in order, so here are my thoughts on both:

No.1:

This one has a fantastic sense of motion and is extremely moody. It was kind of like John Adams meets Gerschwin....anyway, while I have no useful comments about the musical aspects of this piece, I have to mention that I found the mix to be too muddy for my liking. A lot of definition was lost to my ears, and for such a motion-happy piece I found that it detracted from the overall effect. The chords toward the end were like chocolate loveliness.

No.2:

I must admit that I didn't feel as captivated by this one as by the first. It had the same wonderful stylistic feel and the textures you achieved were quite adept at alternating between chilly and warm, but there simply wasn't enough material there to keep my interest as solidly as in the first. It may just be the more stately, ponderous writing, but in any case I found something in the way of substance was lacking here. Would nevertheless make excellent background music for something.

Thank you very much for sharing. I hope you keep writing these kinds of pieces....I love the piano, and it's nice to hear some excellent NEW repertoire.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time Terry and Marius, I know they were a bit lengthy so I really appreciate it. :D 

Terry, I agree, surround mix would be cool. Although I only have 2 speakers. :( 

Marius, you are correct. The 1st one was meant to be more entertaining, as for the 2nd, I was more interested in the resonance aspect and it captivated me throughout the piece. And yes it's more suitable for background, in fact the idea behind these 2 impromptus was to write a cinematic sonata, so a semi-serious piece but with a filmic approach.

And a big thanks for you kind words.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## leslieq (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice tracks as usual Guy, very Messiaen "Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus" - awesome harmony world. Once again, it's a vi piano, right? Man, you're too good. That amount of pedal would be my Music College piano professor's worst nightmare but I like the colouration it achieves. Is No.2 fully notated, as a pianist I'd be interested in seeing even just a sample first page of the score.

Anyway, brilliant work. Preferred no.2 though 

L


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 19, 2009)

Guy,

great work congratulations!

Some questions:

- Why 4 players instead of 2 players? In case you would want to get it commissioned this could be in the way and I wonder whether you really need 4.
- What are you doing with this anyway? Trying to get it commissioned, perform it live yourself, putting it on a CD?

As you see I am asking about practicability and the next step on the way to market.


----------



## Przemek K. (Aug 19, 2009)

Both Impromptus are !fantastic! Guy. Incredible work for the lack of a better word.

But for 4-8 hands? Well if it gets the job done I guess


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 19, 2009)

leslieq @ Wed Aug 19 said:


> Nice tracks as usual Guy, very Messiaen "Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus" - awesome harmony world. Once again, it's a vi piano, right? Man, you're too good. That amount of pedal would be my Music College piano professor's worst nightmare but I like the colouration it achieves. Is No.2 fully notated, as a pianist I'd be interested in seeing even just a sample first page of the score.
> 
> Anyway, brilliant work. Preferred no.2 though
> 
> L



Hi Leslieq,

Thanks man!

I was waiting for someone to mention Messiaen. I've never played any of his works but can recognize there could be similarities. Yes, VI piano. The second half is a pedal festival indeed. I don't like using the pedal extensively like this, I tried to change the ped in some parts during a repeated harmonic pattern but I didn't like the effect. But you're right, the coloration result was the idea. As for notation, I will be working on that in the next few weeks, I have a feeling the first half will look quite vertically!








Hannes_F @ Wed Aug 19 said:


> Guy,
> 
> great work congratulations!
> 
> ...



Hello Hannes,

Thanks a lot!

Why 4 players instead of 2? It could be for 2 players but they would each need 3 or 4 hands. The first chord of Impromptu No 2 has 20 notes and when you include the span... BUT, I know what you're saying as well, as I'm working on the notation I'll see if there is any chances of reducing it to 2 players, but if I need to remove too many notes than I won't have any choice to leave it to 4 players, the effect would be gone. Also for 2 players you will need 2 virtuosos with big hands, as for 4 players, 4 good pianists could make it work without sweating too much.

Impromptu No 1 settled for 2 players but that could be a mistake, it will need 2 virtuosos. 

What am I going to do with this? When I write music between projects I have no idea where this is going, I'd rather wait to see peoples reaction and then plan something. In this case, my only plan for the moment is to print them.





Przemek K. @ Wed Aug 19 said:


> Both Impromptus are !fantastic! Guy. Incredible work for the lack of a better word.
> 
> But for 4-8 hands? Well if it gets the job done I guess



Hello Przemek,

Wow, thank you! :D 

Yeah, I know lots of hands.... :?


----------



## JBacal (Aug 19, 2009)

Great work! One of your best!

--Jay


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats very deep! You make that piano ring like a churchbell! I like how you are constantly crossing borderlines. Very impressive. Thanks for sharing your visions!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 20, 2009)

JBacal @ Thu Aug 20 said:


> Great work! One of your best!
> 
> --Jay



Thanks Jay, you referring to No 2?




Hans Scheffler @ Thu Aug 20 said:


> Thats very deep! You make that piano ring like a churchbell! I like how you are constantly crossing borderlines. Very impressive. Thanks for sharing your visions!



Thanks Hans.

I love the church bell comparison, which was an inspiration, church bells as we know have the characteristic of having strong very high and very low harmonics.


----------



## JBacal (Aug 20, 2009)

yep #2  

--Jay


----------

